# Living in Falcon City



## Fauchelle (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello all

I am thinking of Living in Falcon City with my small family. Has anyone got any insider information about the community? 

Key questions:
Is it dusty/sandy?
how many minutes to a local shop?
is there a communal pool?
Are there any construction issues with the 'modern' villa designs?
How intrusive is the ongoing construction in the remaining parts of the city?
What is the area like for toddlers?

Probably more questions but that should get the ball rolling!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Fauchelle said:


> Hello all I am thinking of Living in Falcon City with my small family. Has anyone got any insider information about the community? Key questions: Is it dusty/sandy? how many minutes to a local shop? is there a communal pool? Are there any construction issues with the 'modern' villa designs? How intrusive is the ongoing construction in the remaining parts of the city? What is the area like for toddlers? Probably more questions but that should get the ball rolling! Thanks in advance!


Can't help, other than to say that when they finish Falcon city, it will have a concrete Eiffel Tower as a giant phallus. Nice!


----------

